

Offer HN: Free lunch for your office this week in SF - jmhamel

Hi HN - I&#x27;m the founder of People Food (pplfood.com). We cater delicious, healthy lunches to startups in SF for only $7 meal.<p>We&#x27;re planning on scaling to &gt;300 heads per day in the next few weeks, so we&#x27;d like to do a free test run with 5-7 additional companies for the rest of this week. We can deliver to zipcodes 94102, 94103, 94104, 94105, 94107, 94108, 94109, 94110, 94111, 94124, 94133 and have a meat &amp; vegan meal available everyday.<p>If you&#x27;re interested in getting free lunch this week, just leave a comment w&#x2F; your company name &amp; info or send me an email at support [at] pplfood.com. Really appreciate your help!
======
_sentient
Awesome, were we located in SF we would definitely be down.

Just a side note. I'm not sure how much work you've put into the website, but
that white text against a light blue background is very hard to read. The form
could stand some optimization too, unless this is just a MVP for you guys
while you work on the back end/fulfillment side.

------
GFischer
I live halfway around the world, but this is the company I buy company food
from:

www.saludable.com.uy

and I wanted to give you some feedback on why I chose them :) . some things
they do really well:

\- well planned menus

\- excellent packaging

\- individualized tags on packaging

Prices are about U$ 12 per individual meal to U$ 17 per 2 meals (what I pay)
but that's not comparable to the US of course.

you can email me in my profile if you want me to send you some pictures :)

I mention this because on your webpage I can't see how you package the food. I
also think the menu is too spaced, it would be better in a compact table form
(ymmv of course).

------
MaxGabriel
What do you think of your competition, which I imagine are ZeroCater and
Cater2Me?

~~~
jmhamel
I'd say we're targeting a fairly different demographic, as our meals our $7,
and we serve to as few as 2 people. We really love to feed startups who might
not be able to afford a $12-15 meal, or who don't have enough people to hit
the minimum for these other services.

------
hansy
Always down for free food. Email sent.

------
mauricio-OH
Hey People Food, some feedback on your post:

\- 300 heads? the word "people" is in your startup name and you just called
people "heads". Not nice.

\- "Catering" probably kills this for most readers. Catering is used with
"events". I'm sure you would deliver as long as a company orders what 2 or
more? 3 or more? Just phrase it like that so that anyone in a startup feels
empowered to submit their company.

\- Your ask is weak. I'd filter for the ideal customer of yours: startups with
5+ (whatever) people and also what the limit is - will you give meals for free
to every single company that emails you? or just 5-7? and that's how many free
lunches? and per company? I'd be specific. First come first serve? etc.

\- Send you (the founder) an email at support @ ?? not personal

Please don't misunderstand me, this sounds awesome. It's just that how it's
written right now it seems a bit rushed and prone for disappointed HN readers
:)

~~~
cgag
Is that first point real? Do you actually find that offensive?

~~~
samiur1204
Yeah, seriously, that post seems overly nitpicky, and the sort of "feedback"
that I hope startup founders can filter out. "Head" is a commonly used term in
the catering business.

------
ksibilia
Hey we are totally interested! Love your idea!

Name: The Pact, INC Address: 2111 Mission St (at 17th and mission) # People:
14 or 15 Lunch days/times: Mondays and Fridays around 1230

We would love to use you guys! Please write back to kayla@pactapp.com

------
Lita
Hey! We were just looking at you guys for our office lunch last week. We'd
love to give you guys a try.

We're: Woopra, inc. 650 5th St Ste 402 San Francisco, CA 94107

And we've got 7 hungry people who'd love to use you guys.

Thanks!

------
ameliashuja
Amelia Shuja Ops Manager at Skycatch I can be reached at 415-994-5850 or
amelia@skycatch.com we have 9 people to serve on Thursday lunch. Our address
is 1355 Market St 94103, please contact me to discuss further. Thanks!

------
blbraverman
Hey, seems like a cool idea. I'm Ben from URX (ben at urx dot com). We're in
South Park and we'll happily grub down.

~~~
jmhamel
Yay! Send me an email with your info!

------
jmhamel
Thanks for all the support - just digging in to all of your lovely emails :)

------
esusatyo
I hope you'll scale up to other big cities with very expensive lunches.

~~~
jmhamel
We hope so too!

------
mzuvella
Amazing how fast this space heated up.

------
songzme
Free food! Thank you, emailed

------
caffeineninja
Email sent!

